# Nile Touch rugby



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Well tomorow sees the start of the new season of Nile touch rugby.

I'm looking forward to playing :clap2:

Not many sports where Adults, Kids, Male and female can all play at the same time.

Each game is 6 a side and 10 minutes each way and I am cream crackered


----------

